# I found an injured pigeon but I can’t care for them. What to do?



## JaeJupiter (Mar 4, 2020)

So uhm I found a pigeon and they were looking not so good. So I helped it out. They were basically upside down and their neck was in a weird position. I don’t have any pictures I’m sorry. But uh I got them up and they didn’t fly away like normal. So I’m just worried that their not going to survive since there are cats near the where they fell.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he now with you in a safe spot? Put him in a box on a soft blanket with small bowls of birdseed and water. Try to get him to drink by dipping the tip of the beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water. You might have to do this several times before he will drink.

Pity you can't post a photo. He might have PMV and will need supportive care. Where are you located?


----------

